# Question about Pit Boss (specifically 700sc) or any missing 275.



## megabrisket (Jul 28, 2018)

So Sams has a Pit Boss pellet grill $200 off, the 700sc for $299. I'm seriously considering this thing but once thing I've noticed about this and a few other models is it doesn't have a 275 setting. It's got 225, 250, then jumps to 300. Anyone with a model like this have a way of running it at 275? I noticed it's got a P setting to make feed/temperature adjustments. I find the missing 275 setting pretty odd on a smoker to be honest. I mostly ever use 225-250 when I smoke but I've been known to use 275 on occasion. Any suggestions/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## philh (Jul 29, 2018)

I don't have that model Pit Boss but I have the 820D model. The stock controller was the same as what you are describing. It went from a 250 setting then the next setting was 300. The P settings only really help you in the smoke setting. I never found a way to achieve 275 with that controller. I was lucky though as my model of smoker allowed me to change out to a pid controller. Now I can adjust my temperature in 1 degree increments.

Phil


----------



## megabrisket (Jul 29, 2018)

philh said:


> I don't have that model Pit Boss but I have the 820D model. The stock controller was the same as what you are describing. It went from a 250 setting then the next setting was 300. The P settings only really help you in the smoke setting. I never found a way to achieve 275 with that controller. I was lucky though as my model of smoker allowed me to change out to a pid controller. Now I can adjust my temperature in 1 degree increments.
> 
> Phil


How much was that controller and how hard was it to hook up?


----------



## philh (Jul 29, 2018)

Here is what I paid for mine.








Your pit would require the Offset Box. Mine did and it made the install super easy.

You might want to check out this link. I have pictures of the controller and how it looks with the offset box.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pit-boss-820.264398/page-2#post-1805106

I hope this helps.

Phil

P.S. It was very easy to hook up. It is a direct replacement for the original controller. The plugs on the wires match up to the original wires. Unplug the original controller & plug in the new. Easy.


----------

